# HELP! TERRIFIED CICHLID!



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

HI I am new to this forum. I have a fifty gallon rectangular fishtank, and planning to upgrade to a 100 gallon soon. I have two turtles in the tank, and I got a pleco catfish, hoping it would clean up some of the waste and stuff (did not work that well). I Liked the pleco, and I wanted to get a new fish. I read somewhere that cichlids are probably one of the best fish to go with turtles, so I went to petsmart, and looked for the biggest cichlid there, not wanting the turtles to eat it. The largest one was a texas cichlid, and we got it and brought it home. It has been almost 5 months since we got him, and he is still terrified of me. I don't think it's the turtles, he has no bite marks or signs of fighting on him, and when I peek into the room so that he can't see me, the cichlid is swimming side by side with the turtles. When I come in the room, He stops what he's doing, and darts into hiding. He eats just fine, but he is absolutely terrified of me. I was wondering maybe if it is the tank size? We are planning to upgrade soon, but I don't want the cichlid to live his life in terror. Does anyone have advice or experience with this?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What type of hiding places does the fish have to use? This could be plants, rocks or other structures.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

It has this cave that it likes to go in whenever It sees me, and plenty of other places to hide.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

How much traffic around the tank? If there is not much traffic around the tank the fish may never get used to having people around and will hide every time someone gets close.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

I feed them in the morning, and check on them through the day. Then we feed them in the afternoon before we turn the lights off.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

An unsanitary environment makes for a stressed cichlid. Contrary to what you read from wherever, turtles and cichlids are a bad match in average sized home aquariums. Turtles are filthy reptiles, are huge contributors to bioload. Unless you are doing 3 large water changes weekly, I would bet water parameters are very cichlid unfriendly. You recognize the need for a bigger tank, that's a positive. I suggest asap on that plan, and even at 100g, do not have turtles with the Tex.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

yeah we were thinking about getting the cichlid his own tank.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Oscar6 said:


> An unsanitary environment makes for a stressed cichlid. Contrary to what you read from wherever, turtles and cichlids are a bad match in average sized home aquariums. Turtles are filthy reptiles, are huge contributors to bioload. Unless you are doing 3 large water changes weekly, I would bet water parameters are very cichlid unfriendly. You recognize the need for a bigger tank, that's a positive. I suggest asap on that plan, and even at 100g, do not have turtles with the Tex.


+1...


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

thank you oscar6, we're going to get a new tank for the cichlid that we can keep in better shape.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: ...


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

The water pH is 6.8 in the cichlids current tank with the turtles, what would be an ideal pH for a Texas cichlid in a different tank?


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

and also how could I raise or lower it if needed? :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the pH for your tap water also?

Take a sample of your tap water and test it now then leave a sample of the tap water out for 24 hours and test it again. The reason for performing 2 different pH tests of your tap water is that sometimes the pH will change after the water rests for 24 hours.

There are methods for raising/lowering pH but it is easier to not have to adjust it every time you do a water change in the tank.


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

I tested the tap water, and it read about 7.6... I am carrying out the 24 hour test right now, and I'll tell you that tomorrow. i read somewhere that a good pH for a texas cichlid would be around 7.5 Is that true, or what should I try to keep it at for him? We are going to get him a 30 gallon or so tank in about a month. How would I keep the pH at the right level?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think you will need to adjust the pH at all, assuming the pH doesn't drastically raise or lower over the next 24 hours with the sample water.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

PGJE said:


> The water pH is 6.8 in the cichlids current tank with the turtles





PGJE said:


> I tested the tap water, and it read about 7.6...


why the difference?... because of the turtles?... :-? :-? :-? ...


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

yeah after 24 hours, the tap water still read 7.6. What should the pH be for the cichlid in his own tank?


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

joselepiu said:


> PGJE said:
> 
> 
> > The water pH is 6.8 in the cichlids current tank with the turtles
> ...


I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

PGJE, I don't see any reason to adjust the pH of the water for the cichlid in its new tank so go ahead and set up a new tank for him. You will need to properly cycle the new tank to establish the good bacteria, this can be done by either following the Fishless Cycling article link in my signature OR by using a bottled bacteria product and following the instructions exactly. You will need the ammonia, nitrite and nitrate test kits to test the tank prior to putting fish in the new tank.

Turtles are considered high waste producing animals and if regular or insufficient water changes and/or filter cleanings are not done, the water becomes more acidic due to the waste produced and the pH will drop.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Deeda said:


> Turtles are considered high waste producing animals.





Deeda said:


> the water becomes more acidic due to the waste produced and the pH will drop


then that is why... =D> =D> =D>

thx deeda... :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

:fish: :fish:


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

thank you all for helping me! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## PGJE (Nov 18, 2017)

Bad news... the pH is going down... I checked it this morning and it is at 6.0. How can I raise this? I am guessing the is not a safe environment for the fish or the turtles...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

PGJE said:


> Bad news... the pH is going down... I checked it this morning and it is at 6.0. How can I raise this? I am guessing the is not a safe environment for the fish or the turtles...


If you have NOT been doing enough water changes on this tank, it is probably due to the pH going down because of the amount of waste created by the turtles. Can you post how much water you are changing and the amount of water you are changing?

I am guessing you still have the cichlid in with the turtles and pleco correct?


----------

